# O'Neal may find a deal fit for a King!!!



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

LINK 



> According to a server who chose to remain anonymous, "Shaq was telling people that he'd love to play for the Maloofs -- partly because they could afford his contract."





> "People said the Bulls, the Magic, the Pistons," Powers said. "He kept shaking his head no, and then he said: 'Don't you be surprised if I'm playing for the Kings next season.' "


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If he wants to play for the Kings, I will be at the airport picking him up 

What would it take to get him?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Chris Webber would probably be invovled.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Sacramento trades: PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
PG Bobby Jackson (13.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (5.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.6 apg in 18.5 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -26.9 ppg, -6.7 rpg, and -9.6 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 23 games) 
SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 82 games) 
PG Bobby Jackson (13.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.1 apg in 50 games) 
SG Anthony Peeler (5.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.6 apg in 75 games) 
Change in team outlook: +26.9 ppg, +6.7 rpg, and +9.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> If he wants to play for the Kings, I will be at the airport picking him up
> 
> What would it take to get him?


There would probably be thousands of fans there waiting to pick him up. :laugh: 

Some people were suggesting Webber and Bibby. Personally, I don't really care as long as we get him. Whatever it takes man. Just have Shaq on the lineup. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> SG Anthony Peeler (5.8 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.6 apg in 18.5 minutes)


Peeler is a FA now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Wait wait, hold up sec people........ You guys would be willing to look past all that "Queens" stuff, the "Sacramento will never be the capital of California" and all that and would take Shaq just like that??


I knew it.


Well, I would imagine it would be one of two things:

Trade option #1:


L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PG Mike Bibby (18.4 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 5.4 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +15.6 ppg, +0.6 rpg, and +7.1 apg. 

Sacramento trades: PG Mike Bibby (18.4 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 5.4 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: -15.6 ppg, -0.6 rpg, and -7.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Trade option #2

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: C Peja Stojakovic (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Bobby Jackson (13.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.0 ppg, +0.7 rpg, and +3.8 apg. 

Sacramento trades: C Peja Stojakovic (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
PG Bobby Jackson (13.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 2.1 apg in 23.7 minutes) 
PF Chris Webber (18.7 ppg, 8.7 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: -11.0 ppg, -0.7 rpg, and -3.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


What do you guys think of these trades?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Wait wait, hold up sec people........ You guys would be willing to look past all that "Queens" stuff, the "Sacramento will never be the capital of California" and all that and would take Shaq just like that??
> 
> 
> ...


I like both of those trades. And yeah man I wouldn't care what he said. He didn't mean it. He was just pumping up his team. It's allright.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I like both of those trades. And yeah man I wouldn't care what he said. He didn't mean it. He was just pumping up his team. It's allright.


Tru dat. Really I shouldn't even ask that question because I used to feel the way about Karl Malone the way you guys probably feel about Shaq and when he came here to L.A. I actually started to like the guy.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the Chris Webber and Mike Bibby for Shaquille O'Neal trade. The Kings need to keep Peja so he can play with Shaq. That way nobody would want to double team him. Losing Bibby and Webber doesn't hurt that much because Jackson and Miller would just take their spots in the starting lineup. This team would definitely be the best team in the Western Conference.

Sacramento Kings
PG - Jackson
SG - Christie
SF - Peja
PF - Miller
C - Shaq


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Wait wait, hold up sec people........ You guys would be willing to look past all that "Queens" stuff, the "Sacramento will never be the capital of California" and all that and would take Shaq just like that??
> 
> 
> I knew it.


Of course. 




> Well, I would imagine it would be one of two things:
> 
> Trade option #1:
> 
> ...


So our lineup would be:

C: Shaq
PF: Miller
SF: Peja
SG: Doug
PG: BJax



> Trade option #2
> 
> L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
> L.A. Lakers receives: C Peja Stojakovic (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
> ...


C: Shaq
PF: Brad
SF: ???/Draft/Free Agent
SG: Doug
PG: Bibby


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I would love to have Shaq, BUT THIS TRADE CAN'T HAPPEN. Their is too big of a rivalry between the two teams, it just wouldn't feel right when they played each other next season.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It would add to the rivalry, because Shaq and Kobe don't like each other. If Shaq wins with the Kings, it'll make the Lakers look bad.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I would love to have Shaq, BUT THIS TRADE CAN'T HAPPEN. Their is too big of a rivalry between the two teams, it just wouldn't feel right when they played each other next season.


:yes:

I will wait to get excited until there is some more evidence that the Lakers would actually consider doing the trade.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> It would add to the rivalry, because Shaq and Kobe don't like each other. If Shaq wins with the Kings, it'll make the Lakers look bad.


I hear what you're saying with the whole Shaq and Kobe thing, but i would feel sorry for someone like Webb once again, losing AGAIN.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jim Gray just said that the Kings have been in contact with the Lakers and one of the Maloofs said they would try to pursue a deal.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

OK, I guess I'm behind on this, I posted this in the Rumors forum, thinking first news came on SC. Maybe I'm biased, but is it really worth giving up Peja or Bibby before their primes for a 32 year old injury prone, Shaq? I'd much rather see a Webber and Miller trade instead.

About the whole "Queens" thing, he just says that crap for ratings..and apparently it works.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Shaq talk - Owner Joe Maloof reportedly told ESPN that the Kings contacted the Los Angeles Lakers regarding the possible availability of center Shaquille O'Neal, but Petrie attempted to avoid specifics.
> 
> Petrie said he had talked to Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak, but it was primarily about the draft. Asked if he talked about O'Neal at all, Petrie said, "Not really. We talked about the draft. I think their first priority is (replacing coach Phil Jackson). We had general conversation about their teams. Nothing specific about (O'Neal). ... They are not trading Shaquille O'Neal to my knowledge."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9775959p-10698660c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby Jackson on Shaq to Sac rumors [13:10] mp3 

I will write a recap after i listen to it...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

The Lakers would demand too much in return for Shaq, I would like Shaq say for: 

Chris Webber, a Future first and a 8th or 9th man.

Let's remember, how many solid years does Shaq have left? 3, maybe 4, 5 max. If we had to make a trade that involved either Peja and Bibby along with a big like Webb and Miller, that would be a joke and i wouldn't even consider it. Just my take though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> The Lakers would demand too much in return for Shaq, I would like Shaq say for:
> 
> Chris Webber, a Future first and a 8th or 9th man.
> ...


I love C Webb, i'm one of his biggest fans. But i would give up Webber and Bibby or Webber and Peja for Shaq...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Bobby Jackson on Shaq to Sac rumors [13:10] mp3
> 
> I will write a recap after i listen to it...


Pretty funny, but nothing of real importance. He just said he wouldn't mind playing with Shaq if he came, they asked him about Webbs comments he said he doesn't know who they were directed at so he didn't have much to say about that. The rest was about his camp and his rehab. Thats it...


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

I wouldn't mind him playing here. 

I'm not gonna make any othere comment because I'm not really sure what I would say if he really was traded.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I would like to see what Petrie could do, the only reason I ever hated Shaq was because he was good. 

If it came down to trading Peja or Mike, I would rather trade Peja. 

The Kings would have a much better chance of winning a championship in 2 or 3 years with Shaq (declining or no) than they would in 5 or 6 years with the same old group.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shaq in Sac? Price looks high: A Kings executive says trading for the Lakers' center would 'gut our team.'


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shaq-ramento: Fantasy or nightmare?


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

peja and bibby would be a nice fit in los angeles.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Shaq-ramento: Fantasy or nightmare?


AHH newspapers, stop saying negative things! He might not want to come...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't want Shaq. What kinda fans are you people, if you want Shaq just like that, after all the dissing he did to the Kings? Man up people.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> What kinda fans are you people, if you want Shaq just like that, after all the dissing he did to the Kings?



I am a fan that realizes that our chances of winning a championship are much higher if we have him...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Petrie won't do it because he doesn't want to take any risks. Apparently the Lakers are asking for Miller, Peja, and Christie, so the team would essentially revolve around 2 aging, injury-prone players, Webber and Shaq with only Bibby and BJax to back them up. I can't say that I would blame him. With that trade, the Kings would get older and worse, and the Lakers would get much younger and stay about the same. Maybe if they left out Christie the trade would be more even, but I think the Lakers are just trying to see what they could get out of the Kings before settling with the Mavs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan that realizes that our chances of winning a championship are much higher if we have him...


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

BTW, i never really hated Shaq, just everyone else


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Petrie won't do it because he doesn't want to take any risks. Apparently the Lakers are asking for Miller, Peja, and Christie


Wow, where did you hear that?

I would hate to see Shaq in Sacramento. Some of you guys saying, "I want Shaq to come to Sacramento" just proves that you only hate the Lakers because they are a winning franchise.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> The Lakers would demand too much in return for Shaq, I would like Shaq say for:
> 
> Chris Webber, a Future first and a 8th or 9th man.
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

What the hell is that?

How many solid years does Shaq have left?! What about, "How many solid years does Webber have left?" Good Lord.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...



lol you beat me to it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Some of you guys saying, "I want Shaq to come to Sacramento" just proves that you only hate the Lakers because they are a winning franchise.:yes:


A little bit 

I have never hated the Lakers for Kobe and Shaq, I just can't stand the arrogance of Phil and the role players.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> A little bit
> ...


Same here, except, i really hate Kobe... But to say we hate them because they are a winning franchise is dumb. I don't hate the Yankees, who are a MUCH more winning franchise than the Lakers. I didn't hate the Bulls with MJ. I didn't hate the New Jersey Devils in hockey...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, where did you hear that?


In This Article:



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Shaq in Sac? Price looks high: A Kings executive says trading for the Lakers' center would 'gut our team.'


_Indeed, any Shaq-to-Sac scenario is unlikely for several reasons: (a) the Lakers would want Brad Miller, Peja Stojakovic and Doug Christie, essentially depleting the roster; (b) the Maloofs would have to extend O'Neal's contract beyond 2005-06, committing another two years and $60 million to an injury-prone player who will be 34 when his current deal expires; (c) O'Neal, who repeatedly complained about Kobe Bryant's sticky fingers, would be equally disdainful of an offense dominated by Chris Webber, whose trade value is proving to be minimal; and (d) any new Lakers coach will plead for the chance to play peacemaker between Shaq and Kobe, the league's most electrifying superstar who enters the free-agent market July 1._ 


I guess it's pretty much all speculation though, and she does tend to "over speculate"..she was the one who was saying during the season that Webber wanted to be traded, and it didn't seem very credible at the time. However, this would probably be about the only somewhat reseasonable trade I can think of besides substituting BJax for Christie, or Bibby for Peja that matches salary (and the one in the article is giving up less IMO), and that the Lakers would take w/o Webber, since I guess they don't want him. But everything's rumors right now anyway..so who knows..Shaq could still end up on the Lakers next year for all we know.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a fan that realizes that our chances of winning a championship are much higher if we have him...


I woudn't want that chance. I'm not that kind of a person or fan. We can win with our squad or with maybe 2-3 new guys. We don't need Shaq.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

I dont want Chris Webber, the guy is a hypocrite and a coward. The nerve to call ot Peja like that after he's been the one who has failed to lead the Kings to a championship. The guy can't play a lick of defense and is always ineffective come crunch time. Here's the trade I'd make: Peja, Bibby and Brad Miller for Shaq.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Peja, Miller, And Bibby? Your kidding youself, however valuable you or I think Shaq is doesnt matter, theres no way the kings would agree to a trade that leaves them with 2 30+ big men supposting there team, thats got about as much chance of happening as Webber and Vlade for Shaq...

If the lakers are looking for that much talent for Shaq, then you can go ahead and pencil in one unhappy 340 pounder at center in LA next year, but I bet that big toe will really start to hurt if hes unhappy. Few teams can offer as much as Bibby Miller and Peja, and none would do it


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> Peja, Miller, And Bibby? Your kidding youself, however valuable you or I think Shaq is doesnt matter, theres no way the kings would agree to a trade that leaves them with 2 30+ big men supposting there team, thats got about as much chance of happening as Webber and Vlade for Shaq...
> 
> If the lakers are looking for that much talent for Shaq, then you can go ahead and pencil in one unhappy 340 pounder at center in LA next year, but I bet that big toe will really start to hurt if hes unhappy. Few teams can offer as much as Bibby Miller and Peja, and none would do it


I agree, Bibby, Peja, Miller is WAY too high of a price...


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Well you can put Bobby Jax in there for Bibby but that's it. If not then I'd rather pencil in my unhappy 340 pounder with a hurting toe.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> As for O'Neal, the Kings are one of the few teams left that can meet Shaq's demands for a contract extension, starting at $32 million in 2006. Although they have called the Lakers, there have been no discussions since their intial inquiry. *One Kings executive yesterday downplayed their chances of making a trade, terming it "water-cooler talk."*


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/208576p-179844c.html


----------

